# Que de



## Voce

Salve.

Ho un problema a comprendere il senso di "que de" nella seguente frase:

"J’ai pensé que c’était sans doute unepart de la mission que Dieu m’a confiée *que de* travailler pour lajustice, la démocratie et l’unification, et de m’efforcer detransformer l’ennemi en ami".

Il contesto è un'intervista al ministro dell'unificazione sudcoreano, che nella frase citata spiega perché, pur essendo un prete anglicano, ha accettato l'incarico nel governo.

Io ho interpretato così la frase: 

"Hopensato che (accettare l'incarico di ministro, n.d.t.) fosse probabilmente *tanto *parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato *quanto *lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione e sforzarmi di trasformare il nemico in amico".

Mi chiesto se ho interpretato nel modo corretto il senso dell'affermazione.

Grazie per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
In realtà, "travailler pour la justice" e "m'efforcer de transformer..." sono due dipendenti di stesso grado della principale "(J’ai pensé que) c’était sans doute une part de la mission (que Dieu m’a confiée)". Puoi togliere "que" dall'espressione "que de" e il significato rimane identico. Direi dunque "...fosse probabilmente parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato *tanto* lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione *quanto* sforzarmi di trasformare il nemico in amico".


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Voce,
> In realtà, "travailler pour la justice" e "m'efforcer de transformer..." sono due dipendenti di stesso grado della principale "(J’ai pensé que) c’était sans doute une part de la mission (que Dieu m’a confiée)". Puoi togliere "que" dall'espressione "que de" e il significato rimane identico. Direi dunque "...fosse probabilmente parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato *tanto* lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione *quanto* sforzarmi di trasformare il nemico in amico".



Grazie infinite, matoupaschat!

Allora, se ho capito bene quello che hai scritto, quest'altra soluzione che mi era venuta in mente non sta in piedi: "...fosse probabilmente parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato *come *lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione *e *sforzarmi di trasformare il nemico in amico"? 

In ogni caso ho deciso di adottare la tua soluzione. Sei infallibile come sempre!

Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

La tua soluzione alternativa è molto valida, anche senza "come", cioè "...fosse probabilmente parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato, lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione, e sforzarmi di trasformare il nemico in amico". Questa sarebbe infatti la mia preferita, perché più semplice.
Ciao!


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> La tua soluzione alternativa è molto valida, anche senza "come", cioè "...fosse probabilmente parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato, lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione, e sforzarmi di trasformare il nemico in amico". Questa sarebbe infatti la mia preferita, perché più semplice.
> Ciao!



 Aggiudicato! Tolgo il "come" e spedisco. Grazie ancora e buon proseguimento! Ciao.


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> "...fosse probabilmente parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato, lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione, e sforzarmi di trasformare il nemico in amico".


... due piccole varianti inutili, tanto per... (juste pour faire avancer ou reculer le schmilblick 
"...fosse probabilmente parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato, *il* lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione, *sforzandomi*  di trasformare il nemico in amico".
Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Albyz,
Hai ragione, rende più chiara la frase .


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Hai ragione, rende più chiara la frase .


Ciao Matou,
non ho resistito... è stato come andare a proporre un altro colore per le buche da lettera, a grattacielo appena ristrutturato .
Buon W-E


----------



## mya78

matoupaschat said:


> La tua soluzione alternativa è molto valida, anche senza "come", cioè "...fosse probabilmente parte della missione che Dio mi ha affidato, lavorare per la giustizia, la democrazia e l'unificazione, e sforzarmi di trasformare il nemico in amico". Questa sarebbe infatti la mia preferita, perché più semplice.
> Ciao!



Ciao a tutti, 
rispondo a post praticamente risolto e a cassette della posta ridipinte con il nuovo colore! Siete molto simpatici e sono contenta di essermi iscritta agli update di questo forum per tenere aggiornato il mio francese.

Quoto la soluzione di Matoupaschat poichè, togliendo il "tanto..quanto" e il "come" si rende più snella la frase e non se ne altera il suo significato.
Un saluto a tutti!


----------

